# DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

ok


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 1 2009, 03:51 AM~14645151
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 1 2009, 09:51 PM~14645151
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 1 2009, 05:51 AM~14645151
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 1 2009, 04:51 AM~14645151
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:

ITS ABOUT TIME


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 1 2009, 03:51 AM~14645151
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *


WHATS THE TICKET ON SOME PATTERNS ON THE ROOF A 64????


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 2 2009, 01:27 AM~14650538
> *WHATS THE TICKET ON SOME PATTERNS ON THE ROOF A 64????
> *


WE CAN DO PATTERS FROM $10 to $10000 jk.ill ask and ill let you know


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 2 2009, 07:48 AM~14651005
> *WE CAN DO PATTERS FROM $10 to $10000 jk.ill ask and ill let you know
> *


 :0


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ANY PICTURES OF THE 10 DOLLAR PATTERNS? :dunno:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 2 2009, 01:20 PM~14652723
> *ANY PICTURES OF THE 10 DOLLAR PATTERNS? :dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Aug 3 2009, 07:20 AM~14652723
> *ANY PICTURES OF THE 10 DOLLAR PATTERNS? :dunno:
> *


you dirty m/f.....
you just want to see what you get for ten dollars......
if you were in vietnam you would get anything you want........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats your chrome prices? a arms rear ends etc...


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

pics and price on a wishbone.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

go ahead big nene;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;big al said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 1 2009, 03:51 AM~14645151
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IN SOUTHERN CALI WE DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR YOUR LOW LOW.SHOW QUALITY CROME,PATTERNS,HYDROS AND ALL YOU NEED TO HIT BACK BUMPER.I WILL POST PICS ASAP.JUST HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING.
> *



Welcome to thee city!


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_T T T_


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

RITE RITE IMA NEED SUM PATTURNS ON MY REGAL AND CUTLASS. I'LL CUM BY AND SEE YALL MONDAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: I wish you guys much success.


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
Picked it up yesterday


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS DOWN THE STREET FORM MY HOUSE 

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Sep 20 2009, 02:20 PM~15133814
> *THATS DOWN THE STREET FORM MY HOUSE
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 20 2009, 01:29 PM~15133268
> *  :thumbsup:
> Picked it up yesterday
> 
> ...


looks good hoMies keep up the good work


----------



## BIGG BENN (Jun 7, 2008)

Dream team took 1st place in las Vegas super show in luxruy 80........
Congrats to the dream team custom ya deserve it keep up the good work.....


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

My car is there now, they are doing a great job A-arms Rear-end


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Sep 20 2009, 01:29 PM~15133268
> *  :thumbsup:
> Picked it up yesterday
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

Where the rest of the pics at?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

good luck with the shop big uso the euro caddy at the show was off the chain i think you guy might have put hands on ht 60 for next year.......so watch out lol onelove dream team.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG BENN_@Oct 13 2009, 08:22 PM~15347941
> *Dream team took 1st place in las Vegas super show in luxruy 80........
> Congrats to the dream team custom ya deserve it keep up the good work.....
> *



what car was it can we get some pics?


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

THIS ONE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Oct 27 2009, 05:06 PM~15484045
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


that's the i thought they were talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

that bitch is bad :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 27 2009, 07:55 PM~15485974
> *that bitch is bad :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

TTT FOR STREET LIFE!!! THE DREAM TEAM


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Aug 2 2009, 05:48 PM~14654171
> *you dirty m/f.....
> you just want to see what you get for ten dollars......
> if you were in vietnam you would get anything you want........
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Oct 27 2009, 04:06 PM~15484045
> *THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

WHAT UP NENE.. TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 27 2009, 06:46 PM~15485842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who painted that ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 7 2009, 01:32 AM~15589773
> *who painted that ?
> *


DOC


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 27 2009, 06:46 PM~15485842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY CLEAN CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 27 2009, 07:46 PM~15485842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait till I see this one in person!!!


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Oct 27 2009, 08:46 PM~15485842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS COMIN OUT WITH A CANDY BLUE HOPPER!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

get down nene


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

WHAT U CHARGE FOR WRAPPED FRAMES


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15918865
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WHAT  IT  DOOOOOOOOOO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *



WHAT ITS GONNA DO IS. . . BIG AL IS GONNA GET THAT ELNO CHOPPED UP! OH AND BY THE WAY, YOURE NOT YOUNG ENOUGH TO BE SAYING WHAT IT DO! YOURE A GROWN ASS MAN! :nono: LET IT GO ALREADY


----------



## peanuthpls (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15889395
> *DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS COMIN OUT WITH A CANDY BLUE HOPPER!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peanuthpls_@Dec 16 2009, 09:22 PM~16004389
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


HURRY UP AND BRING IT OUT


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15889395
> *DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS COMIN OUT WITH A CANDY BLUE HOPPER!
> *



IT BETTER BE WORKN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 12 2009, 07:57 AM~15957831
> *WHAT ITS GONNA DO IS. . . BIG AL IS GONNA GET THAT ELNO CHOPPED UP! OH AND BY THE WAY, YOURE NOT YOUNG ENOUGH TO BE SAYING WHAT IT DO! YOURE A GROWN ASS MAN!  :nono:  LET IT GO ALREADY
> *


jay all i gona say to u is u better have yo ride and be ready;;got it;;


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 16 2009, 10:12 PM~16005024
> *IT BETTER BE WORKN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A ***** I GOT ONE !!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Dec 17 2009, 01:19 AM~16006788
> *A ***** I GOT ONE !!
> *



IM NOT HARD TO FINE JUST LOOK UP IN THE AIR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 17 2009, 12:58 AM~16006613
> *jay  all i gona say to u is u better have yo ride and be ready;;got it;;
> *



MY CAR WAS OUT SUNDAY WHEN YOU CHIPPED OUT! SO WHAT YOU SAYIN. MY WHOLE CREW WAS THERE. AND WE STILL HAVE MORE CARS COMING! FACE IT YOU CANT BEAT US. LET IT GO ALREADY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Dec 17 2009, 08:22 AM~16007823
> *MY CAR WAS OUT SUNDAY WHEN YOU CHIPPED OUT! SO WHAT YOU SAYIN. MY WHOLE CREW WAS THERE. AND WE STILL HAVE MORE CARS COMING! FACE IT YOU CANT BEAT US. LET IT GO ALREADY :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



AL IF U CAN'T BEAT EM U MIGHT WANT TO JOIN THEM NEXT LEVEL AL HOW THAT SOUND LOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KOOL AID TILL DA END;;GOT IT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

I CANT BE MAD AT THAT. YOURE LOYAL EVEN THOUGH IT AINT WORKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 17 2009, 03:58 PM~16012089
> *KOOL AID  TILL DA  END;;GOT IT
> *



AL IM JUST HAVEING FUN WITH YA


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHH! NEXT LEVEL GONNA SEVE ME AGAIN ! WHAT SOULD I DO?

LET THE PUBLIC DECIDE:
CHOOSE ONE-

1) RUNNN FORREST RUNN! :0 
2) LOOK AT HOW MUCH BETTER THEY WORKIN THAN ME :uh: 
3) PULL A MO VAL MOVE AND DONT SHOW?  

DAMMIT IM SO CONFUSED. I SHOULDVE NEVA SAID ANYTHING ON THEM! NOW IM A BIGGER JOKE THAN BEFORE. DAMN DAMN DAMN :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST CRUISIN THROUGH SHOWIN SOME ISLAND LUV TO DA DREAM TEAM, MUCH LUV MAJESTICS FROM ISLANDERS CC</span>


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHAT UP TUWE I'M GETTIN READY TO BRING MY RAG TO YOU AS WE TALKED ABOUT AT THE MEETING.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

WHERER NENE AT?  
O there You are :wow: What up Foolio!


----------

